# New to ice fishing



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm thinking of trying to go off the docks on Rockyfork . I'm wanting to see if I like just the fishing part before I venture out on to the ice . I'm planning on getting a 6" auger . I'm planning on using an old eagle fish finder with a skimmer ducer. I've got a small 12 volt battery to run it. Ive got wax worms for bait . I've got plenty of warm cloths and gloves for on the ice and extras in the truck . Is there anything else I should bring to give this a go?




I made one of these it seems to float well in my fish pond


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Take a plastic slotted spoon from your kitchen to remove the slush from your hole after drilling and when it starts to freeze up. You may want to duck tape it to a broom stick or something depending on how far down the water/ice is from the dock. If you decide ice fishing is for you, you can buy an actual hole scoop later. Good luck.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If you go out on the ice you need to take someone with you in case you go through.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

hailtothethief said:


> If you go out on the ice you need to take someone with you in case you go through.


Can't stress how important this is.
I've gone out solo (I'm sure most of us have)
Telling someone where you're fishing will do no good should you go through . Having someone with you is probably the most important item you can bring ice fishing.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I've definitely thought about that . I've got a fishing buddy that will be joining me . He's a bigger fellow that's another reason while I was going to try it off the docks first. I have a 50' rope and the throw cushion out of my boat (will double as my cushion to sit on in my chair)


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

ice picks or screwdrivers to help pull u out if u fall through GOD forbid.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I ice fish rocky fork, and always seem to be by myself. I punched holes all over out between docks and islands Wednesday this week probably 30-40 yards out front of the docks, trying to stay on fish that seemed to be staying around 30'-35' deep.
I wear a striker ice climate suit ,has floatations, and wear ice picks. I'm probably even more critical than some on ice thickness and condition just because I'm usually by myself. The ice there before the warm spell was perfect I think, it was 6" and clear hard ice.
Now of course it's thawed considerably and you must fish off docks., fish for me were deep and crappie and white bass I caught last couple days were still around 30' deep, off docks.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

If you're not sure of the condition of the ice, purchase or make yourself a spud bar and Spud your way out to your spot that way there's no guessing how thick the ice Maybe! Target panfish as they are easy to catch until you get familiar with all the ice fishing techniques. 30 years ago when I started ice fishing I used a graph type fish finder and turn the sensitivity way up.. I was able to see my lure and the fish come in but it was not in real time. A new flasher will make it much more enjoyable for you you can get a used Vexilar or Marcum flasher pretty cheap these days. Would like to hear how you guys do and how your flasher worked! Make sure your transducer is below the ice though you do not want it floating on the top of the hole because you're cone angle will be very limited. Most of all have a good time and be safe. I'm headed out to Berlin Reservoir this afternoon I will post my results this evening. Good luck don't catch em all!!


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

If you go alone, make sure to be in decent proximity to any other guys on the ice and make your presence is known with a wave and shout of hello.

I go alone often, like many said it's not the best idea but I tpically won't go out unless there is someone who can see me. 

Good luck, be safe.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

i use a hand held fish finder, Hawkeye fish trax 1C , it has 3 modes to choose from on it that includes a digital flasher that i just learned how to use and it follows your lure down, cool to watch . i wanted a vexilar but no more than i ice fish really did not want to spend the money. i paid $135 for it, but bought a few added things to set it up in a bag on a mount also. someday may go for a vexilar but for now this seems to work just fine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

get a set of ice picks to wear around your neck. back when i ice fished i fished alone most of the time. but we had to have at least 4" of good solid ice before i would go out. if i wasn't already sure how much ice we had i would go out a little and drill a quick hole. then go farther out and drill another hole. then i would go on out to my fishing spot and drill my holes. i fished mostly for crappie with live minnows. i would put a hook on my line about 2" and tie it on with a loop knot leaving about 3" of line. then i'd go down and tie another hook on the bottom. i'd place a small sinker about 6" above the bottom hook. i'd start by letting it to the bottom then raise it one turn of the reel handle. we could use 3 rods here so i would raise one rod 3 cranks off bottom. the next one was 5 cranks off bottom. i'd wait a while and if nothing happened i'd raise all 3 up by 2 cranks. and keep coming up 2 cranks or until i got fish. sometimes i'd leave one rig close to bottom. that's where i caught my 1st walleye ever. caught some nice crappie, white bass, a few channel cats, and one big walleye fishing this way. if i started catching fish on one rig i'd bring all rigs to that depth. i used a 4" piece of springy wire taped to the end of my rods to detect bites. if the bite was slow i'd take about 2" of electrical tape and put it around the wire so that i had a 1" piece to catch the wind and keep the bait moving.

sorry for such a long winded post.
sherman


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I appreciate all the responses . I hope to see some of your out on my adventures . I'll try to post pics and report back


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

CaptainFishpond said:


> If you go alone, make sure to be in decent proximity to any other guys on the ice and make your presence is known with a wave and shout of hello.
> 
> I go alone often, like many said it's not the best idea but I tpically won't go out unless there is someone who can see me.
> 
> Good luck, be safe.


Yeah we could not get out on Berlin ice was only about an inch and a half around the shoreline did not want to take a plank just going to wait it out another couple days going to go to Mogadore Reservoir instead and catch some perch. It's a smaller compound and there shouldn't be as many hazards to watch out for their as there is no roads for salt do you run off of or current should be good. Will post my results in the Eve. One thing I know it's hard to go for perch when your mind is set on walleye mode!!!


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm curious, those of you that fish alone, do you tend to seek out others in the lake and fish near them or do you still go solo? I'm pretty new to this also and haven't gotten out this year because it's tough to find people that think ice fishing sounds fun lol. I thought about just finding an area with a few people fishing and fish near by but don't want them to think I'm trying to steal there honey hole.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

lmbchckn said:


> I'm curious, those of you that fish alone, do you tend to seek out others in the lake and fish near them or do you still go solo? I'm pretty new to this also and haven't gotten out this year because it's tough to find people that think ice fishing sounds fun lol. I thought about just finding an area with a few people fishing and fish near by but don't want them to think I'm trying to steal there honey hole.


If you're talking Lake Erie I would definitely go with somebody safety in numbers for contact an airboat guide for your first couple of trips to get an idea


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

No,just local lakes. Wingfoot/moggy, nimisila.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

lmbchckn said:


> No,just local lakes. Wingfoot/moggy, nimisila.


I fish solo 90% of the time on inland lakes. I don’t usually fish near anyone but that’s because I’m very familiar with the bodies of water I’m fishing and I don’t enjoy fishing in the crowd. I usually have a predetermined area I want to fish. Being that your somewhat new to ice fishing there’s nothing wrong with wanting to fish where others are nearby. Especially if you see some bay packed full of shacks.

I wouldn’t suggest dragging out an setting up nearby some random shack that’s not where everyone else is. Odds are that person or those people are away from the crowd for a reason. & probably don’t wish to be setup on. I know I don’t like it when someone walks half way across a lake just to set up next to me in a spot that’s not one of the usual places that ice fisherman congregate. But it’s a public lake so every open pice of ice is fair game.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks for the advise, I may give it a try sometime tomorrow. Just trying not to be this guy...


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

lmbchckn said:


> Thanks for the advise, I may give it a try sometime tomorrow. Just trying not to be this guy...
> View attachment 252860


 yes everyone hates that guy!


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

On local and smaller lakes, if I am solo I will get close enough to be seen but I don't particular want to talk to anyone so I'll say 75ft or so away.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

lmbchckn said:


> No,just local lakes. Wingfoot/moggy, nimisila.[/Q
> 
> 
> Phish_4_Bass said:
> ...


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

I've never had a situation where a fisherman got mad at me for walking up to him and asking him how he was doing or what the depth is ETc. I would try to get as much information as I can about every body of water that I fish. A lot of times he'll tell you his program or if he's been getting them maybe what time of day the fish have been biting for him etc. and that'll give you something to Base yours off of if you are not familiar with the lake. Just a suggestion...


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Just my perspective but ice fisherman seem to be much more open to sharing with one another than open water guys. It almost seems a nit like a brotherhood that is willing to help one another. This a generality and will not hold true in all cases


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

I agree 100%. Ice fisherman seem more relaxed. Likely cause there is more waiting and not much moving around.

Guys on the ice, sure aren't like the steelhead guys that's for sure. Most centerpin guys on the river won't even look at me. They probably just see me as a giant spinning reel. It hurts. 

I am more than my reel ya know!!!!


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Could someone explain how you use the spud bar? and what thickness you like?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Spud bar is to hit ice while walking to check thickness and keep from going in. You'll learn quickly how many hits it takes to go through be able to judge thickness. I know if I hit the ice 3 times with my force of hitting,I'm safe to proceed a bit until I check again. Others may only hit 1-2 times and others 4-20 times . It's all about you keeping you safe and dry.


----------

